# Il gol fantasma più clamoroso della storia?!?



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Questo è successo ieri sera nella partita di Bundesliga tra Hoffenheim e Bayer Leverkusen.... Un colpo di testa di Kießling si infrange sull'esterno della rete (ma poi a causa della rete bucata entra in porta) e l'arbitro assegna il gol.

Tra poco il video qui sotto.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>



Da notare l'espressione di Sam e Kiessling al minuto 1.03. Stupore assoluto.


----------



## Butcher (19 Ottobre 2013)

E nessuno se n'è accorto? Manco gli avversari?


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Da notare l'espressione di Sam e Kiessling al minuto 1.03. Stupore assoluto.



il bello è che nessuno dell'Hoffenheim se n'è accorto... 

attendo con ansia il giorno che ci sarà Tevez al posto di Kiessling


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il bello è che nessuno dell'Hoffenheim se n'è accorto...
> 
> attendo con ansia il giorno che ci sarà Tevez al posto di Kiessling



Io direi che giusto un paio di calciatori hanno capito da subito la situazione, in primis Kiessling che si disperava per aver sfiorato il gol.


----------



## Dexter (19 Ottobre 2013)

Credo che Kiessling provi a dire all'arbitro che non è sicuro che la palla sia entrata...ma l'arbitro ormai ha assegnato il gol e fa finta di nulla...


----------



## James Watson (19 Ottobre 2013)

incredibile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

In questi casi per me è partita da ripetere. E' piu grave del gol non dato a Muntari.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Ottobre 2013)

Pensate se succede la stessa cosa in Roma-Juve a favore dei gobbi alla penultima di campionato, nella sfida che decide lo scudetto


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> In questi casi per me è partita da ripetere. E' piu grave del gol non dato a Muntari.



assolutamente sì... questo è uno di quei casi che ti fanno davvero disperare per il fatto di non avere la moviola in campo... almeno un replay sui gol assegnati sarebbe utilissimo per gli arbitri...


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> In questi casi per me è partita da ripetere. E' piu grave del gol non dato a Muntari.



Abissalmente più grave.
La terza arbitrale di questa partita per me è da radiare.


----------



## Liuk (19 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Pensate se succede la stessa cosa in Roma-Juve a favore dei gobbi alla penultima di campionato, nella sfida che decide lo scudetto



Gli errori si compensano 

Comunque secondo me, nonostante sia un caso più unico che raro, l'episodio di Muntari era più facile da vedere rispetto a questo. Io sinceramente nemmeno col primo replay ero sicuro, e nessuno se n'è accorto.. è la classica illusione ottica.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me, nonostante sia un caso più unico che raro, l'episodio di Muntari era più facile da vedere rispetto a questo. Io sinceramente nemmeno col primo replay ero sicuro, e nessuno se n'è accorto.. è la classica illusione ottica.



Per il guardalinee che sta dalla parte opposta il gol di Muntari era facilissimo da vedere mentre questo era praticamente impossibile... clamorosamente in questo di 25 persone (22 giocatori in campo e 3 arbitri) solo uno si è accorto che non era gol, ovvero l'autore del gol che si stava disperando!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per il guardalinee che sta dalla parte opposta il gol di Muntari era facilissimo da vedere mentre questo era praticamente impossibile... clamorosamente in questo di 25 persone (22 giocatori in campo e 3 arbitri) solo uno si è accorto che non era gol, ovvero l'autore del gol che si stava disperando!



Si ma questo rimane ben più grave e in questo caso è giusto ripetere la partita.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ma qualcuno ricorda un caso del genere in passato???


----------



## Liuk (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si ma questo rimane ben più grave e in questo caso è giusto ripetere la partita.



Sì, dipende da cosa ognuno di noi intende per grave. Io volevo solo dire che quello di Muntari era più facile da valutare correttamente rispetto a questo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastico Kiessling con le mani nei capelli dopo il colpo di testa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Sì, dipende da cosa ognuno di noi intende per grave. Io volevo solo dire che quello di Muntari era più facile da valutare correttamente rispetto a questo.



Si questo si però dico che il gol di Muntari è totalmente frutto dell'errore arbitrale, errori arbitrali che comunque fanno parte del gioco.
Il gol di Kiessling è frutto di una cosa che induce l'arbitro all'errore.
Paradossalmente anche se esisteva la moviola in campo non avrebbe potuto far nulla perchè non essendosene accorto nessuno, nessuno l'avrebbe richiesta.


----------



## Liuk (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si questo si però dico che il gol di Muntari è totalmente frutto dell'errore arbitrale, errori arbitrali che comunque fanno parte del gioco.
> Il gol di Kiessling è frutto di una cosa che induce l'arbitro all'errore.
> Paradossalmente anche se esisteva la moviola in campo non avrebbe potuto far nulla perchè non essendosene accorto nessuno, nessuno l'avrebbe richiesta.



Esatto infatti di solito gli arbitri controllano l'integrità delle reti prima del fischio d'inizio, proprio per evitare casi come questo. Stavolta o non hanno controllato, o non se ne sono accorti, oppure la rete si è rotta in un'azione precedente e nessuno se ne è accorto.


----------



## Bawert (19 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per il guardalinee che sta dalla parte opposta il gol di Muntari era facilissimo da vedere mentre questo era praticamente impossibile... clamorosamente in questo di 25 persone (22 giocatori in campo e 3 arbitri) solo uno si è accorto che non era gol, ovvero l'autore del gol che si stava disperando!



Mi chiedo come il portiere non se ne sia accorto...


----------



## Liuk (19 Ottobre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come il portiere non se ne sia accorto...



"Se anche me ne fossi accorto, di certo non avrei aiutato l'arbitro" (cit.)


----------



## Bawert (19 Ottobre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> "Se anche me ne fossi accorto, di certo non avrei aiutato l'arbitro" (cit.)



Ha senso


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2013)

Io sono contro la Moviola rivonerebbe il bello del calcio
Ma qui non c'entra niente la teconlogia, se hanno le reti made in cina, la prossima volta controllino meglio le reti della porta, colpa degli arbitri che non hanno controllato bene se c'erano buchi


----------



## BB7 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fra 50 anni quando la gente parlerà di questi anni dove non abbiamo voluto usare la moviola ci rideranno in faccia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

se fosse successo in Italia...


----------



## prebozzio (19 Ottobre 2013)

Kiessling comunque non ci passa bene per niente, lui ha visto nettamente che la palla è uscita e non fa praticamente niente per far annullare il gol.

Immaginate fosse successo a Balotelli?


----------



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2013)

E io mi ero giocato l'Under 

Dannati crucchi!


----------



## Sesfips (19 Ottobre 2013)

Si vede chiaramente già in diretta che la palla esce e poi entra dentro. 
Kiessling doveva subito dire all'arbitro cos'era successo, visto che se n'è accorto immediatamente. E' lui che ha sbagliato.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per il guardalinee che sta dalla parte opposta il gol di Muntari era facilissimo da vedere mentre questo era praticamente impossibile... clamorosamente in questo di 25 persone (22 giocatori in campo e 3 arbitri) solo uno si è accorto che non era gol, ovvero l'autore del gol che si stava disperando!


Quello di Muntari l'hanno visto pure dal terzo anello dell'altra parte dello stadio...

Comunque non vorrei dire una cavolata ma, almeno in Serie A, ci sono un paio di condizioni per cui si può chiedere la ripetizione della partita


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

La cosa assurda è che prima di iniziare le partite di calcio nei pulcini gli arbitri vanno a controllare le reti delle porte... 
Possibile che succeda in leghe professionistiche?


----------



## folletto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Pensate se succede la stessa cosa in Roma-Juve a favore dei gobbi alla penultima di campionato, nella sfida che decide lo scudetto



Beh, per qualcuno resterebbe sempre e solo uno "sfottò"........

cit Tom!: _"Ripeto, per noi "il gol di muntari" non è altro che uno sfottò, sarà sempre fonte di divertimento per tutti gli alibi che ha creato, nulla di più!"_


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ma gli arbitri nn controllano prima del calcio di inizio entrambe le reti??? Assurdo


----------



## de sica (21 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque alla fine, a velocità d'azione non era così facile da vedere!! solo con il rallenty o il replay si capisce che era uscita fuori


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Ottobre 2013)

Spenderei qualche parola giusto per evidenziare la sportività (di genere tipicamente italico, si dice) mostrata dal bomber del Leverkusen, oltre che da alcuni suoi compagni, che dimostrano come furbizia ed omertà non siano peculiarità solo di un Paese. Sapeva benissimo che la palla non era entrata, ma ha preferito farsi una risatina sotto ai baffi. Un po' come fece Buffon per il famoso gollonzo di Muntari quando, interpellato, prese tutti per il fondo schiena dichiarando di non essersi accorto di avere mezzo corpo dentro la porta. Davvero un esempio.


----------

